# The New Girl



## brazeneye (Mar 16, 2005)

_Hey all,

I am really interested in all the stuff you guys yak about, so here I am.  I am currently trying to lose my last 10 vanity pounds (I am 5'4 and 133 pounds), and get that body I have been too lazy in the past to strive for.  But now I feel like I have the proper motivation and tools at my disposal!  So if you would like to make any suggestions for me, go at it, I am always looking to change and tweek my eating plan and workout routines.

Thanks for having me  :bounce: 

Vicki_


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Exordus (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome to IM!  This is a great place to start, I also joined b/c of the wealth of knowledge you can find on this site. Check out a lot of the stickies in the Nutrition and Training forums for great tips and where to start! 

And uh...Happy Birthday! 


PS: Anyone ever tell you that you've got great lips? They look like Angelina Jolie's.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome to IM, pics look great.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 16, 2005)

_Thanks all, and Exordus for the birthday comment  _


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2005)

brazeneye welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome to IM.  

Vieope wont be happy, you using italics, and an unauthorized bounce lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I am currently trying to lose my last 10 vanity pounds (I am 5'4 and 133 pounds),_


I don't know how much you know about loosing weight, but a lot of women want to loose more fat than is healthly, do you know your body fat percentage?


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 16, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I don't know how much you know about loosing weight, but a lot of women want to loose more fat than is healthly, do you know your body fat percentage?


_I'm not sure, but I have my measurements..

Pubic Bone (below stomach): 34.3 inches
Waist Curve (where ribs stop): 28.5 inches
Thigh: 21.5 inches
Across Stomach/Lovehandles (widest part): 31 inches
Calves: 15 inches
Biceps: 12 inches
_


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 16, 2005)

_And it's not really that I want to lose weight, I want to tone up and get some muscle on this baby_


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _And it's not really that I want to lose weight, I want to tone up and get some muscle on this baby_


 Are you going to try to put muscle on frist or after you loose weight?


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 16, 2005)

_I recently just lost 15 pounds, because I was sick of being chubby, and I really wanted to be fit, so I guess I am starting right now at getting my muscle since I have just a couple more pounds to lose_


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I recently just lost 15 pounds, because I was sick of being chubby, and I really wanted to be fit, so I guess I am starting right now at getting my muscle since I have just a couple more pounds to lose_


 When you try to gain muscle, lift heavy. Some people will tell you if you lift heavy you will get too big, but they are uneducated. Also, make sure you are getting enough protein to support muscle growth. Diet is 60% of it. Also try to eat 6 small meals a day, it speeds up your metibolic rate and helps you to gain as little fat as possible.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 16, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _Hey all,
> 
> I am really interested in all the stuff you guys yak about, so here I am.  I am currently trying to lose my last 10 vanity pounds (I am 5'4 and 133 pounds), and get that body I have been too lazy in the past to strive for.  But now I feel like I have the proper motivation and tools at my disposal!  So if you would like to make any suggestions for me, go at it, I am always looking to change and tweek my eating plan and workout routines.
> 
> ...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


----------



## COVENTRY (Mar 16, 2005)

welcome.
this forum is great,alot of great ideas and advise .if you have any questions ask away.

oh good luck on your goals!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

>



What?  Dont you understand, you cant bounce or use italics. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=39317


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome!!! You are a very Beautiful Woman


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

_Thanks  _


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


 omg that's _so_ funny. n welcome brazen eye.  i use italics n bounce a lot. Vieope is fun to annoy.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg that's _so_ funny. n welcome brazen eye.  i use italics n bounce a lot. Vieope is fun to annoy.


_thankyaz!_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome, brazeneye!  

Your avatar pic has an Angelina Jolie thing going on.


----------



## Exordus (Mar 18, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Welcome, brazeneye!
> 
> Your avatar pic has an Angelina Jolie thing going on.


 

SEE!!  I'm not the ONLY one who saw that when I posted!!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 18, 2005)

good luck you look great, can I be your boyfriend  heheheheheh


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2005)

Exordus said:
			
		

> SEE!!  I'm not the ONLY one who saw that when I posted!!




I didn't even see your comment until just now.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)




----------

